# Germany:  Once Upon a Fairytale Meets Thread



## sayhello

Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Germany with ABD.

You can also share information/ask questions about the Germany Once Upon a Fairytale ABD.

Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Germany ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.

Thanks!
Sayhello

Roll Call:

Previous:

Aug 17 - 25, 2012 - Stitch#1 & DW & DS
June 14 - 22, 2013 - father (richflour) & daughter (8)
June 21 - 29, 2013 - JacksGirlz & DD (15)
June 30 - July 8, 2013 - Stephanie (Love to Cruise DCL), DH Mike & DS Julian (11)
July 5 -13, 2013 - akheila & family
July 14 - 22, 2013 - SingingMom, DH & DD (almost 20)
Sep 15 - 23, 2013 - CastleLover
Sep 20 - 28, 2013 - DIS Exclusive trip
Jul 25 - Aug 2, 2014
- Branchall Fam, DH & DD (8)
                               - rchrls, ??, DD (10), DD (6), MIL & Mom

Aug 1 - 9, 2014 - tiggersam00 & DH
Aug 8 - 16, 2014 - paddles, DH, son (11) & daughter (9)
Aug 15 - 23, 2014
- Faithhopelove972 & friend
- tcconway, DW & DD

Sep 19 - 27, 2014
- rrali33tt & DH
                          - Berrien Bell & DH


Jun 19 - 27, 2015
- ChillyB69, wife, grandmom & daughter (10)
- PhotoJen143
Jul 10 - 18, 2015
- Ron Nelson, wife (Donna), twin boys (10), daughter (14) and his parents.
- skc76 (Stephanie), Ryan & Alexis (11)
Jul 17 - 25, 2015
- WonderinAland, DH, two boys (13 & 11), & daughter (7)
- Monkeyknuckler (Bob), Lisa & Lily (9)

Jun 10 - 18, 2016 - aggiemomx3 & 2 adult daughters
Jul 29 - Aug 6, 2016
- Cousin Orville (Kevin) & DS (Gavin, 11)
- pandw (Peg) & husband (Walt)


----------



## Stitch#1

Will be on the 8/17 trip with DW and DS.


----------



## Boardwalk_bride

We just went to Germany in the spring, and while we didn't go with ABD, we did do a lot of the same things, so I would be happy to try and answer questions if you have any. 

Neuschwanstein and Rothenburg were amazing, and I am sure it will be even better with Disney taking you there


----------



## Stitch#1

Thanks.  We are starting to get in the vacation mood, now that school is over for the year and I anticipate having some questions.

One thing I have been thinking about is whether to add a global chip to my cell phone and pay the fees or to purchase a pre-loaded phone when we get there.  A friend of mine said that buying a phone there may be cheaper.  Did you have to deal with this?


----------



## Boardwalk_bride

Stitch#1 said:


> Thanks.  We are starting to get in the vacation mood, now that school is over for the year and I anticipate having some questions.
> 
> One thing I have been thinking about is whether to add a global chip to my cell phone and pay the fees or to purchase a pre-loaded phone when we get there.  A friend of mine said that buying a phone there may be cheaper.  Did you have to deal with this?



We turned our phones off as soon as we left Toronto, and didn't turn them on till we go home, so I am no help there!  All of our hotels had free wireless internet (and we brought a tablet), so we used that to stay in touch.


----------



## woof18

We will be going to Germany"Once upon a Fairytale" in early July and the weather forcast show warm during the day a cold at night. Do we need a warm coat for the evening? looks like summer and winter clothes are needed.Any suggestions? We are use to South Florida weather so 50s is winter for us.


----------



## Boardwalk_bride

We were there in spring, and found it to be much colder than home (and we live in Canada, not Florida!). I think it will always be cooler in South Germany (Bavaria) because of the mountains. Neuschwanstein in particular is pretty high up, so there was a lot of snow when we were there in April, even though there was no snow in Munich. 

I would suggest wearing layers, that is what we did in spring and that worked well.


----------



## Skatetigger

We did Once Upon a Fairytale in Sept 2010 it's a great trip and you'll really enjoy it , hopefully you'll get Stephanie and Marc as guides, they were AWESEOME.


----------



## Stitch#1

I was told that Kim and Nadine are the guides for our trip in August.


----------



## richflour

Will be on father daughter (8) trip june 14 2013 looking foward to Hofbrauhaus


----------



## sayhello

richflour said:


> Will be on father daughter (8) trip june 14 2013 looking foward to Hofbrauhaus


Welcome to the DISBoards, and the ABD Forum, richflour!  Be sure & tell us all about your trip!

From what I've heard about this trip, I think your daughter will love it!

Sayhello


----------



## Liberator

Does Disney only offer trips to the south of Germany?

I mean if anyone of you is in North Rhine-Westphalia, just contact me, I will give you some information about some nice places.

If you have other questions about Germany just feel free to contact me!

Prost.


----------



## sayhello

Liberator said:


> Does Disney only offer trips to the south of Germany?
> 
> I mean if anyone of you is in North Rhine-Westphalia, just contact me, I will give you some information about some nice places.
> 
> If you have other questions about Germany just feel free to contact me!
> 
> Prost.


Adventures by Disney currently only has one Germany itinerary, which goes to Frankfurt, Heidelberg, Waldeck, Rothenburg and Munich.  Where is that in relation to North Rhine-Westphalia?  Thanks for your offer of help; I'm sure folks doing extra traveling while in Germany will appreciate that.

Sayhello


----------



## Liberator

Frankfurt is not far away from my hometown. Waldeck is also not too far away, but there is no Autobahn to the Eder-sea, so it is a very complicated journey

North Rhine Westphalia = Cologne, Dortmund, Essen, Düsseldorf and so on


----------



## Love to Cruise DCL

Hi!
My name is Stephanie
Just booked the June 30th trip today!
I will be traveling with my DH Mike and my DS Julian (11 at time of trip)
Can't wait to meet everyone who will be on our trip!

Steph


----------



## JacksGirlz

We were scheduled for our first ABD to Egypt but that was canceled this week so we have rescheduled for Once Upon a Fairytale Germany (June 21 - 29) followed by the ABD to Ireland (July 2 - 9).  It will be myself and my DD who will be turning 15 on July 1st.  
I figured that since we're paying for such an expensive flight we should make it worth our while.  Planning to arrive 1 day early on June 20th and stay one day later until June 30th when we'll head to Dublin.
Does anyone have suggestions for where to go/what to see on our pre and post days (Frankfurt and Munich)?
Thank you.


----------



## tufbuf

Fun!! Sorry to hear about your cancelation, but like you said, now you have two ABDs to look forward too! So cool!! We are also thinking of Germany, in August though (using dvc pts), and we are thinking of a day trip to Salzburg (from Munich) at the end of the ABD. I believe WeLoveABD suggested that.


----------



## Boardwalk_bride

JacksGirlz said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for where to go/what to see on our pre and post days (Frankfurt and Munich)?
> Thank you.



Sorry to hear Egypt was cancelled. I was looking forward to reading TRs for that one! I am sure you will have an amazing time on the other trips though!

We just were in Munich in the spring.  We spent most of the time going on day trips to places ABD goes anyway. Other things we did that I would recommend were:

*Sandemans Free Walking Tour:* http://www.newmunichtours.com/daily-tours/munich-free-tour.html

I would highly recommend this! They do expect a tip, otherwise it is free. Our tour started with 3 guides (all were great, but warning, none were German) and than we split up into smaller groups. Good way to learn about the 'hidden monuments' in Munich. We also did a beer tour with them, but I guess you couldn't do that anyway. 

*Residenz Museum:* http://www.residenz-muenchen.de/englisch/museum/index.htm

I am not a museum person, but I thought this place was amazing!  I think even a teenager (especially a girl) would love it! 

*Hofbrauhaus:* http://www.hofbraeuhaus.de/en/index_en.html

I think ABD might already take you there, but if not, make sure to go! 

*Viktualienmarkt (Farmers Market):* http://www.viator.com/Munich-attractions/Victuals-Market-Viktualienmarkt/d487-a606

The farmers market is so much fun! There are so many good places to eat (and drink if you want!) and it is a great way to watch locals, grab cheap souvenirs, and a good photo opportunity. It is also right by the main square. 

If you have enough time, there are also many tour companies that offer day trips to Salzburg. We didn't take one, since we stayed in Salzburg on our own for a few nights, but if you have time to go and haven't been, I would highly recommend going!


----------



## JacksGirlz

Boardwalk_bride said:


> Sorry to hear Egypt was cancelled. I was looking forward to reading TRs for that one! I am sure you will have an amazing time on the other trips though!
> 
> We just were in Munich in the spring.  We spent most of the time going on day trips to places ABD goes anyway. Other things we did that I would recommend were:
> 
> *Sandemans Free Walking Tour:* http://www.newmunichtours.com/daily-tours/munich-free-tour.html
> 
> I would highly recommend this! They do expect a tip, otherwise it is free. Our tour started with 3 guides (all were great, but warning, none were German) and than we split up into smaller groups. Good way to learn about the 'hidden monuments' in Munich. We also did a beer tour with them, but I guess you couldn't do that anyway.
> 
> *Residenz Museum:* http://www.residenz-muenchen.de/englisch/museum/index.htm
> 
> I am not a museum person, but I thought this place was amazing!  I think even a teenager (especially a girl) would love it!
> 
> *Hofbrauhaus:* http://www.hofbraeuhaus.de/en/index_en.html
> 
> I think ABD might already take you there, but if not, make sure to go!
> 
> *Viktualienmarkt (Farmers Market):* http://www.viator.com/Munich-attractions/Victuals-Market-Viktualienmarkt/d487-a606
> 
> The farmers market is so much fun! There are so many good places to eat (and drink if you want!) and it is a great way to watch locals, grab cheap souvenirs, and a good photo opportunity. It is also right by the main square.
> 
> If you have enough time, there are also many tour companies that offer day trips to Salzburg. We didn't take one, since we stayed in Salzburg on our own for a few nights, but if you have time to go and haven't been, I would highly recommend going!



Thank you so much for your suggestions.  The museum looks amazing.  ABD does take you for dinner at the Hofbrauhaus on the last night of the trip.  Last night I found the Sandemans Free Walking Tours site for Dublin and saw that they do this in many European cities.  Thanks for the heads up that they do this in Munich, though.  I missed seeing that city as one they do tours in. 

And tufbuf, I am now looking into day trips to Salzburg too.


----------



## Boardwalk_bride

If you need a place to stay in Munich I would HIGHLY recommend Pension Lindner: http://www.pension-lindner.com/index1.htm

The price and location are unbeatable, and the breakfast is amazing! It is a B&B though, and highly rated, so it sells out fast (we booked 6 months ahead). It is less than a 5 min walk to Marienplatz (the main square) and nearly bordering on the market. It is also under 15 mins to walk to the main train station (where many tours leave from) and short walking distance to many museums.


----------



## JacksGirlz

Finished rebooking all of my air flights, Portland to New York, New York to Frankfurt, Munich to Dublin, Shannon to New York and New York back home to Portland.  Whew!  
I have spent time these last few days looking at the ideas provided here on the boards for Munich and now I wish I had more time.  Will be hard to pick what we should do on our extra day in Munich.
Thank you again for your ideas.


----------



## WeLoveABD

JacksGirlz said:


> Finished rebooking all of my air flights, Portland to New York, New York to Frankfurt, Munich to Dublin, Shannon to New York and New York back home to Portland.  Whew!
> I have spent time these last few days looking at the ideas provided here on the boards for Munich and now I wish I had more time.  Will be hard to pick what we should do on our extra day in Munich.
> Thank you again for your ideas.



We really enjoyed the day in Salzberg (it was an ABD Christmas Markets trip to Germany--I see they aren't doing it again,which is too bad as the winter feel was great--as were the markets).  From the Munich hotel it was a quick walk to the tram, which got you to the train station--and a straight shot by train to Salzberg, which was walk-able from that city's train station. We also had another day in Munich on our own and spent much of that day at the Deutsches Museum (the big museum across the river--we also walked to that from the hotel we stayed at via ABD). The museum has a nice restaurant and a planetarium!  (In German--although there might be an English version available during the day)  When going to the musuem, you cross at or near the area of the river where in the summer the locals "surf" (due to rocks etc, there are enough waves at this point of the rushing river to allow for surfing).

Whatever you do, enjoy the adventure!


----------



## JacksGirlz

I don't see it listed on any trip reports or the ABD website so here's my question - On the walking tour of Munich (Day 7 on the ABD website) do they take you to the Marienplatz square to see the Glockenspiel?  My DD would like to see this and I'm trying to find out if we need to plan time on our own or not.  Thank you.


----------



## WeLoveABD

JacksGirlz said:


> I don't see it listed on any trip reports or the ABD website so here's my question - On the walking tour of Munich (Day 7 on the ABD website) do they take you to the Marienplatz square to see the Glockenspiel?  My DD would like to see this and I'm trying to find out if we need to plan time on our own or not.  Thank you.



yes they do!


----------



## carpenta

WeLoveABD said:


> We really enjoyed the day in Salzberg (it was an ABD Christmas Markets trip to Germany--I see they aren't doing it again,which is too bad as the winter feel was great--as were the markets).  From the Munich hotel it was a quick walk to the tram, which got you to the train station--and a straight shot by train to Salzberg, which was walk-able from that city's train station. We also had another day in Munich on our own and spent much of that day at the Deutsches Museum (the big museum across the river--we also walked to that from the hotel we stayed at via ABD). The museum has a nice restaurant and a planetarium!  (In German--although there might be an English version available during the day)  When going to the musuem, you cross at or near the area of the river where in the summer the locals "surf" (due to rocks etc, there are enough waves at this point of the rushing river to allow for surfing).
> P
> Whatever you do, enjoy the adventure!


We were in Salzburg last summer on a river boat cruise. Loved Saltzburg too and enjoyed seeing the castle and the gazebo that was used in The Sound of Music. It was a beautiful view of the Alps and a great walking city. Too bad they don,t include it in their tour.


----------



## akheila

We are pretty excited we booked our "once upon a fairytale" adventure today!  we were also told that there are already a few children close to dd age on our tour!

Normally I'd say let the planning begin....but I guess unlike other vacations most of the planning is already done.....hmmm so then let the countdown begin!


----------



## JacksGirlz

akheila said:
			
		

> We are pretty excited we booked our "once upon a fairytale" adventure today!  we were also told that there are already a few children close to dd age on our tour!
> 
> Normally I'd say let the planning begin....but I guess unlike other vacations most of the planning is already done.....hmmm so then let the countdown begin!



What dates did you book? I have been researching on what to do for our pre and post days and there's still so much!


----------



## akheila

We booked July5-13.

How much earlier are you thinking of arriving? or staying after?

dh and I were talking about this it seems like a long flight for a short time, so we were considering some either before or after time also.  I was thinking before because there are a few things in Frankfurt that are of interest to us.


----------



## sayhello

akheila said:


> We booked July5-13.
> 
> How much earlier are you thinking of arriving? or staying after?
> 
> dh and I were talking about this it seems like a long flight for a short time, so we were considering some either before or after time also.  I was thinking before because there are a few things in Frankfurt that are of interest to us.


Generally, I vote for before.  First off, it gives you more time to get over any jet lag before the tour starts.  Secondly, you get so spoiled by the Adventure Guides, it's really hard having to shlep your own luggage, arrange your own transportation, etc, etc, without them after the tour!

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:
			
		

> Generally, I vote for before.  First off, it gives you more time to get over any jet lag before the tour starts.  Secondly, you get so spoiled by the Adventure Guides, it's really hard having to shlep your own luggage, arrange your own transportation, etc, etc, without them after the tour!
> 
> Sayhello



I agree with you!  We could have used another day or two at the start, which we will do next trip. But since experiencing that special spoiling, it WOULD be hard to continue the trip after our guides were on to their next adventure. Lol

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

akheila said:


> We booked July5-13.
> 
> How much earlier are you thinking of arriving? or staying after?
> 
> dh and I were talking about this it seems like a long flight for a short time, so we were considering some either before or after time also.  I was thinking before because there are a few things in Frankfurt that are of interest to us.



We are taking a day in New York (as we are coming from the West Coast) and then arriving in Frankfurt a full day early.  We are staying an additional day at the end in Munich.  We are then traveling to Dublin to arrive a day early for our ABD Emerald Isle tour.  
Due to how expensive the flight is, I thought we'd better make it worth our while.  
Other DISer's have suggested arriving at least one day prior to the ABD, so I took their advice.


----------



## akheila

We haven't booked our flights yet, but I see the logic to getting in a day or so earlier.  It had occurred to me that our daughter may not handle the jetlag as well as the adults might...or at least be able to suck it up like we would.

Also in checking flight costs it seems its about $200pp less expensive.  I think I would prefer to spend that extra money for the day of rest and relaxation leading up to our adventure.


----------



## Love to Cruise DCL

Hi!
Does anyone know if a specific thread has been started for the date above? Or a FB page?
Do they do anything like an FE on ABD trips like on cruises?
Is anyone else on the 6/30 trip?

This will be our first ABD

It will be DH Mike DS (11) Julian and myself Steph on the trip!

I AM SO EXCITED and can't wait to meet everyone on the trip!

Steph


----------



## Love to Cruise DCL

Hi Everyone
I just started a thread for the 6/30/13 date for those booked on this date 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47115545#post47115545

Steph


----------



## Love to Cruise DCL

akheila said:


> We are pretty excited we booked our "once upon a fairytale" adventure today!  we were also told that there are already a few children close to dd age on our tour!
> 
> Normally I'd say let the planning begin....but I guess unlike other vacations most of the planning is already done.....hmmm so then let the countdown begin!



Hi!
How were you able to find out that there are other children close to your DD age on the tour?
I am dying to know if there will be any other boys my son's age on our upcoming trip.
Thanks
Steph


----------



## carpenta

Love to Cruise DCL said:


> Hi!
> How were you able to find out that there are other children close to your DD age on the tour?
> I am dying to know if there will be any other boys my son's age on our upcoming trip.
> Thanks
> Steph



Call ABD with your reservation number and they can tell you the numbers of people as well as number of kids and their ages. We are going this summer on an ABD trip and already there are 15 kids with a nice mix aorund my daughter's age.


----------



## akheila

When we booked with DU he was able to pass that info along to us.  As suggested though I would expect ABD would also be able to tell you.


----------



## Love to Cruise DCL

carpenta said:
			
		

> Call ABD with your reservation number and they can tell you the numbers of people as well as number of kids and their ages. We are going this summer on an ABD trip and already there are 15 kids with a nice mix aorund my daughter's age.



Thank you so much!!
Steph


----------



## JacksGirlz

After deliberation and discussion with my daughter, we've decided to take a day trip to Austria after our ABD tour.  Anyone have suggestions on how to visit Salzburg for the day?  Any good tours?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sayhello

JacksGirlz said:


> After deliberation and discussion with my daughter, we've decided to take a day trip to Austria after our ABD tour.  Anyone have suggestions on how to visit Salzburg for the day?  Any good tours?  Thanks in advance.


You might want to check out the thread for the DIS Exclusive Germany trip.  Some of the folks there are discussing checking out Salzburg, also.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2989774

Sayhello


----------



## Love to Cruise DCL

carpenta said:


> Call ABD with your reservation number and they can tell you the numbers of people as well as number of kids and their ages. We are going this summer on an ABD trip and already there are 15 kids with a nice mix aorund my daughter's age.



Called ABD today and found out that our trip is almost sold out  and that there are several kids around my son's age on the trip and about 13 to 15 kids on the trip so far.


----------



## JacksGirlz

sayhello said:


> You might want to check out the thread for the DIS Exclusive Germany trip.  Some of the folks there are discussing checking out Salzburg, also.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2989774
> 
> Sayhello



Thank you for the link.  I loved the foodie blog that was posted.  It had me drooling.  Now I really can't wait.  Just under 5 months to go.


----------



## richflour

12 weeks five days .


----------



## JacksGirlz

We will be leaving New York for Frankurt in 13 weeks exactly.  Can't wait.


----------



## SingingMom

Woohoo!! Woohoo!! Woohoo!!  ::doing the happy dance::  We booked!!!!!!  

We are on the July 14th Tour!  SO looking forward to it!   Heading in a day early, but leaving the last day of the tour.  What shall we do for an extra day in Heidelberg?  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> Woohoo!! Woohoo!! Woohoo!!  ::doing the happy dance::  We booked!!!!!!
> 
> We are on the July 14th Tour!  SO looking forward to it!   Heading in a day early, but leaving the last day of the tour.  What shall we do for an extra day in Heidelberg?
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Congrats!!!   I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.  I kind of assumed it was you, DH & DD? 

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> Congrats!!!   I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.  I kind of assumed it was you, DH & DD?
> 
> Sayhello



Yep, I am taking them along. Lol.  You can update us as  July 14-22, 2013 Me, DH, DDalmost20. ;-)

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> Yep, I am taking them along. Lol.  You can update us as  July 14-22, 2013 Me, DH, DDalmost20. ;-)
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Whoops.  Updated!  

Sayhello


----------



## JacksGirlz

Booked our day trip tour to Salzburg for our post ABD day.  Only 62 days until we leave home to start our 3 week adventure!!  Every free moment I have I find myself searching the internet, double checking and triple checking all of our trip details.


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> Booked our day trip tour to Salzburg for our post ABD day.  Only 62 days until we leave home to start our 3 week adventure!!  Every free moment I have I find myself searching the internet, double checking and triple checking all of our trip details.



So exciting!  Three weeks is a HUGE trip!  We only booked one day prior, staying at the same hotel in Heidelberg, but I am almost sorry we didn't take a post day to see Salzburg. (Especially after teaching my vocal students the Sound of Music!)

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SingingMom

Isn't anyone else coming with us on July 14?!  ;-)

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

JacksGirlz said:


> Booked our day trip tour to Salzburg for our post ABD day.  Only 62 days until we leave home to start our 3 week adventure!!  Every free moment I have I find myself searching the internet, double checking and triple checking all of our trip details.



Do you mind sharing what your plans are in Salzburg?  We're adding a day there at the end of our trip but I haven't made specific plans yet.  Looking for ideas.

Laurie


----------



## JacksGirlz

We booked a day tour via Local Munich Tours/Isango.  There is a portion of the tour that is guided and 3 hours or so on your own.  I plan to check out whatever highlights the guide doesn't cover.  My DD is most interested in the Sound of Music sites.


----------



## carpenta

We were at the sight in Salzburg where they have the gazebo used in the Sound of Music. It is glassed in so you can't go inside BUT the estate where it is located is amazing. It was a country estate of a Bishop and contains amazing fountains. Definitely tour this estate....beautiful and you will be impressed of the technology just based on water power. Eat lunch at the castle located high above the city where the views of the Alps in remarkable and does remind you of the movie. The food was really good also. Loved Salzburg. Very jealous here.


----------



## JacksGirlz

Only 27 more days until we step foot in Germany!!  13 more work days for myself and 13 more days of school for my DD.  I haven't received our ABD box yet but have seen other DISer's post that the boxes are not being shipped out in a timely fashion due to "printer issues".  Trying to not be impatient in the meantime.


----------



## JacksGirlz

We got our ABD box with itinerary, luggage tags and backpacks today.  The new style of backpack is not at all to our liking.  I sure wish they hadn't changed it.  Good news is we are going to GERMANY!!  We leave in exactly 2 weeks.


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> We got our ABD box with itinerary, luggage tags and backpacks today.  The new style of backpack is not at all to our liking.  I sure wish they hadn't changed it.  Good news is we are going to GERMANY!!  We leave in exactly 2 weeks.



Please report back when you return!  We leave in July!    
Have a great time!!!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

SingingMom said:


> Please report back when you return!  We leave in July!
> Have a great time!!!!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I will be posting my first trip report for Germany...or that is my plan at least.   
Since we are doing the Ireland ABD right after our Germany ABD we won't actually be back home until July 10th around 1am in the morning west coast time.  I know we will be exhausted but I will try to post a small blurb when I eventually wake up.    Please PM me if you have specific questions and I will try to answer those 1st.  Having never done a trip report I'm not sure how long it will take.  Good news is, I don't have to go back to work for a week after we return so I will have some time to work on it.


----------



## Bobo912

JacksGirlz said:


> I will be posting my first trip report for Germany...or that is my plan at least.
> Since we are doing the Ireland ABD right after our Germany ABD we won't actually be back home until July 10th around 1am in the morning west coast time.  I know we will be exhausted but I will try to post a small blurb when I eventually wake up.    Please PM me if you have specific questions and I will try to answer those 1st.  Having never done a trip report I'm not sure how long it will take.  Good news is, I don't have to go back to work for a week after we return so I will have some time to work on it.



If you put daily detail and photos in it, it takes a lot of time!


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> I will be posting my first trip report for Germany...or that is my plan at least.
> Since we are doing the Ireland ABD right after our Germany ABD we won't actually be back home until July 10th around 1am in the morning west coast time.  I know we will be exhausted but I will try to post a small blurb when I eventually wake up.    Please PM me if you have specific questions and I will try to answer those 1st.  Having never done a trip report I'm not sure how long it will take.  Good news is, I don't have to go back to work for a week after we return so I will have some time to work on it.



Thanks for your offer!  One of the things I am curious about is the actual "on your own time" you have in Munich.  DD19 really would like to see Dachau Concentration Camp in Munich about 20 minutes away and wondered if it was at all possible. She is an European Studies minor and has spent a lot of time studying the Holocaust.  
She may have to take a side trip while she is studying abroad in London next semester, but if it is doable, she'd like to now.

We arrive a day early in Heidelberg, so if you find something not to be missed that isn't on the tour, please share!

Have a great trip!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SingingMom

Just called ABD to ask about our box... Was told it should ship out this weekend - if we don't get by Friday to call back!  Getting excited!

There are 37 guests on our trip right now - 11 of them children. That is a bit more than our first ABD of 22 with only 2 children and our almost 19 year old daughter. Will be interesting to see if the dynamics are very different.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

We are waiting at the airport for our flight to New York. Two days of fun in Manhattan and then we will be in Germany on Thursday!! My DD and I each have a journal to keep track of everything we experience on this trip. That way I can, hopefully, be able to do a great trip report.


----------



## sayhello

JacksGirlz said:


> We are waiting at the airport for our flight to New York. Two days of fun in Manhattan and then we will be in Germany on Thursday!! My DD and I each have a journal to keep track of everything we experience on this trip. That way I can, hopefully, be able to do a great trip report.


Have a wonderful trip!  

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> We are waiting at the airport for our flight to New York. Two days of fun in Manhattan and then we will be in Germany on Thursday!! My DD and I each have a journal to keep track of everything we experience on this trip. That way I can, hopefully, be able to do a great trip report.



Enjoy NYC!  Do you have specific things planned?  We spend a lot of time in Manhattan. Lucky to live so close!

Hope you have our dear friend as your guide in Germany!  We can't wait to see him next month on our tour!!!

Safe travels !  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

Saw the Lion King, visited the Times Square Disney Store and ate our favorite New York City pizza.  Now waiting at the Dublin airport for our connecting flight to Frankfurt!!


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> Saw the Lion King, visited the Times Square Disney Store and ate our favorite New York City pizza.  Now waiting at the Dublin airport for our connecting flight to Frankfurt!!



How exciting!  NYC is truly "the city that never sleeps!"   
They did a nice job with the disney store renovation. That is ALWAYS one of our stops. Lol

Can't wait to hear about Germany!  We leave in less than a month!


----------



## SingingMom

Called ABD today. Supposedly our "box" shipped on June 18 - 2 days ago. Anxiously awaiting the arrival!  
Lots of angst & family drama lately - I really NEED this adventure!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

Our ABD guides for this trip are Nadine S. and Kim F. Met them this morning and they were both very friendly.  Gave us a small map of Heidelberg and some ideas of places to go and things to see for the day.  Also found out that there are 36 adventurers on this trip, 22 of them are kids under 18.


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> Our ABD guides for this trip are Nadine S. and Kim F. Met them this morning and they were both very friendly.  Gave us a small map of Heidelberg and some ideas of places to go and things to see for the day.  Also found out that there are 36 adventurers on this trip, 22 of them are kids under 18.



Our friend is guiding next week's tour. Sorry you missed him!  But I know Nadine and Kim are also very good!  ;-)

We arrive in Heidelberg a day early, so I hope there is lots to do!  

22 under 18?  Wow.  Only 14 adults?  That's a lot different than our tour last year!  I like children (was one myself. Lol) but we are past the little kids part of our life!  Lol. We will probably start taking the adult exclusive tours when our daughter's schedule fits.   But if you have younger kids, that ratio would probably be a great trip for them!  Would have loved that when I was a kid!

Keep us updated if you can! 

Ps:  our box came today!  Those new backpacks are confusing. Should have come with instructions....  ROFL. :-D

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

Most of the kids are teens with only 3 boys.  Everyone is getting along well.  The weather is cool with rain showers here and there.  With the middle two hotels being historic sites there is no central air just oscillating fans in the rooms so I am thankful that it is cool weather and not 90 degrees like it was last week.  Just finished up our tour with the night watchman in Rothenburg and the views of the city are just beautiful.  Looks like tomorrow we will have a good 4-5 hours in the afternoon on our own to explore this picturesque town.  Can't wait to try the local sweet called schneeballen.


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> Most of the kids are teens with only 3 boys.  Everyone is getting along well.  The weather is cool with rain showers here and there.  With the middle two hotels being historic sites there is no central air just oscillating fans in the rooms so I am thankful that it is cool weather and not 90 degrees like it was last week.  Just finished up our tour with the night watchman in Rothenburg and the views of the city are just beautiful.  Looks like tomorrow we will have a good 4-5 hours in the afternoon on our own to explore this picturesque town.  Can't wait to try the local sweet called schneeballen.



Thanks for the update!  We leave in 17 days!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MinnieGarden

Jacksgirls, SingingMom, and anyone else traveling soon, my husband and I are on the Dis Exclusive trip at the end of September.  While in Munich, do you see the Glockenspiel and is it during a "performance" time?  I know our time in Munich is extremely limited, especially since we will be there for the start of Oktoberfest.  Danke!


----------



## SingingMom

MinnieGarden said:


> Jacksgirls, SingingMom, and anyone else traveling soon, my husband and I are on the Dis Exclusive trip at the end of September.  While in Munich, do you see the Glockenspiel and is it during a "performance" time?  I know our time in Munich is extremely limited, especially since we will be there for the start of Oktoberfest.  Danke!



I remember in another thread someone said you do get to see the Glockenspiel. I can let you know when we return!  

Last week the temps were 90, this week 60. I can't imagine what July will be like!  Lol

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

Yes we went to see the glockenspiel today.  Immediately after we arrived in Munich we had time to check into our rooms, stow any items we bought at the Steiff bear museum in our hotel room, take a potty break and then we were off on a 2 hour walking tour with our local guide, Michael.  The glockenspiel was really neat and our local guide was great at explaining the history behind it.


----------



## JacksGirlz

SingingMom - I can tell you that your DD will most likely not have enough free time in Munich to do a side trip.  When we arrived in Munich we were met by our local guide, Michael, who is so engaging and such a funny speaker.  He took us on a 2-2.5 hour walking tour of Munich.  This was from about 3:15 to 5:30pm.  Dinner is on your own that evening.  The next morning you are to be on the bus at 7:30am as it is a 2 hour ride to Neuschwanstein Castle.  Then a two hour ride back to the hotel.  This is the last day of the itinerary.  After you return to the hotel you have about another 2-2.5 hours of free time before you  meet again for the farewell dinner around 6pm.  The itinerary has changed and you no longer have the farewell dinner at the Hofbrauhaus.  The place they switched it to was wonderful and the oompah band was great!  We did the Hofbrauhaus on our own the previous night.  Hopefully this info helps.  Tomorrow we visit Salzburg and on Sunday we have to say goodbye to Germany.  :-(

Good news is that we get to then say hello to Ireland!!

I will do a more detailed report once we are back home.


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> SingingMom - I can tell you that your DD will most likely not have enough free time in Munich to do a side trip.  When we arrived in Munich we were met by our local guide, Michael, who is so engaging and such a funny speaker.  He took us on a 2-2.5 hour walking tour of Munich.  This was from about 3:15 to 5:30pm.  Dinner is on your own that evening.  The next morning you are to be on the bus at 7:30am as it is a 2 hour ride to Neuschwanstein Castle.  Then a two hour ride back to the hotel.  This is the last day of the itinerary.  After you return to the hotel you have about another 2-2.5 hours of free time before you  meet again for the farewell dinner around 6pm.  The itinerary has changed and you no longer have the farewell dinner at the Hofbrauhaus.  The place they switched it to was wonderful and the oompah band was great!  We did the Hofbrauhaus on our own the previous night.  Hopefully this info helps.  Tomorrow we visit Salzburg and on Sunday we have to say goodbye to Germany.  :-(
> 
> Good news is that we get to then say hello to Ireland!!
> 
> I will do a more detailed report once we are back home.



Thanks so much for taking the time out to post!  DD was disappointed about the time restraints in Munich. She will have to try to make arrangements while she is studying in Europe next semester.

I thought we were supposed to go to Hofbrauhaus with the group. Did you enjoy it enough to go on our own?

Hope Salzburg is enjoyable!  Wish we could have planned that too!


----------



## JacksGirlz

SingingMom - the change to no longer have dinner at the Hofbrauhaus is because the restaurant no longer takes private groups (or something along that line).  We would have had to sit with the masses and being that the place is huge, seating up to 5,000 guests, it would no longer be the intimate setting that ABD would like to have for the farewell dinner.  We are the 2nd group this year to try the new place (sorry I can't recall the name) but our group had it's own private room with our own oompah oompah band that even greeted us with a quick song and show as soon as we stepped off the bus.  It was a very nice setting.

Our experience at the Hofbrauhaus was ok.  Very crowded and very loud!!  We had to circle around a few times until we found someone leaving a table so we could swoop in and sit at it before anyone else did.  The waiter then came to pick up the dirty steins left at the table and wiped it off.  The food itself was good and, per the beer drinkers in our group, so was the beer.  Unfortunately, the waiter had to come back twice to tell us that two of their dinner specialties had sold out!  This was at about 7:30pm.  I'm not sure if this is usual or not for them but it was a disappointment.  

The only way to get more time in Munich would be to skip Neuschwanstein...or stay a day later.  ;-)


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> SingingMom - the change to no longer have dinner at the Hofbrauhaus is because the restaurant no longer takes private groups (or something along that line).  We would have had to sit with the masses and being that ...
> 
> The only way to get more time in Munich would be to skip Neuschwanstein...or stay a day later.  ;-)



Good to hear the new place is more suited for the farewell dinner!

We booked an extra day before the trip instead of after. I thought, after our last ABD trip, that this would help with getting acclimated to the time change. I also like to leave after we say goodbye, on a happy note.   I thought if we stayed an extra day for DD to see the concentration camp, although very educational and historical, it would have us returning home on a very somber note. 

We won't miss the castle, but DD really wishes I had added time to see Dauche and then headed to Salzburg for the Sound of Music tour.  I told her we had to return home at SOME point!  Lol


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> Good to hear the new place is more suited for the farewell dinner!
> 
> We booked an extra day before the trip instead of after. I thought, after our last ABD trip, that this would help with getting acclimated to the time change. I also like to leave after we say goodbye, on a happy note.   I thought if we stayed an extra day for DD to see the concentration camp, although very educational and historical, it would have us returning home on a very somber note.
> 
> We won't miss the castle, but DD really wishes I had added time to see Dauche and then headed to Salzburg for the Sound of Music tour.  I told her we had to return home at SOME point!  Lol


You'll just have to do the Central Europe tour next year... 

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> You'll just have to do the Central Europe tour next year...
> 
> Sayhello




Next year I want to go to Italy!  Or Aulani, or another Disney cruise, or......   Lol.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dizneekrazee

SingingMom said:


> Next year I want to go to Italy!  Or Aulani, or another Disney cruise, or......   Lol.
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Aulani!! It is wonderful there!!


----------



## SingingMom

dizneekrazee said:


> Aulani!! It is wonderful there!!



OT :  Is it good for adults, too?  It would be me, DH, and DD20.  ;-)


----------



## dizneekrazee

SingingMom said:


> OT :  Is it good for adults, too?  It would be me, DH, and DD20.  ;-)



The resort itself is fabulous. Yummy drinks from Off the Hook. Plenty of excursions available from Aulani, or with a rental car. Most activities are family (with younger kids) oriented. 

They are suppose to have an adult quite pool opening later this year, wish they had it while we visited. And of course, the spa!!

Do any of you golf?


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

JacksGirlz said:


> SingingMom - I can tell you that your DD will most likely not have enough free time in Munich to do a side trip.  ... Tomorrow we visit Salzburg



Disappointed that we won't have enough time for Dachau but can't wait to hear about Salzburg on your own, since we're doing that too.  

How was the Stieff bear place?  Making a bear head is the one thing I am not really looking forward to.  Is there anything else around we could do instead?

Laurie


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Disappointed that we won't have enough time for Dachau but can't wait to hear about Salzburg on your own, since we're doing that too.
> 
> How was the Stieff bear place?  Making a bear head is the one thing I am not really looking forward to.  Is there anything else around we could do instead?
> 
> Laurie


I've never understood the whole bear head thing.  Seems a bit creepy to me.  I'd want a whole bear or nothing... 

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> I've never understood the whole bear head thing.  Seems a bit creepy to me.  I'd want a whole bear or nothing...
> 
> Sayhello



I think there either isn't enough time to do an entire bear, or maybe that would be too expensive?  Or maybe the entire bear has to be a Steiff factory made original? 

DD thinks the " head only " is creepy too!  She has already decided we need to purchase a REAL teddy bear, with arms and legs. Lol.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SingingMom

dizneekrazee said:


> The resort itself is fabulous. Yummy drinks from Off the Hook. Plenty of excursions available from Aulani, or with a rental car. Most activities are family (with younger kids) oriented.
> 
> They are suppose to have an adult quite pool opening later this year, wish they had it while we visited. And of course, the spa!!
> 
> Do any of you golf?



Thanks for the info!  DH golfs and I have in the past. DH and DD like to kayak.  I like to veg on the beach lol.  Will probably be Aulani or ABD Italy next year!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

My DD15 thought making just a head sounded weird before she did it but ended up liking the experience.  It is due to time constraints that you only make the head.  You can choose different animal heads besides a bear - pig, sheep, frog, rabbit.  The choices change depending on what the Steiff employees offer.  You stuff your animal with the softest fluff imaginable.  The employees make sure it's stuffed enough then you pass it to the employee to sew the top of the head up.  The animal only has eyes to start with so you get to be creative and ask the airbrush artist to design a face for your animal.  My DD had the artist put a crown on the top of her Teddy's head.  Some other adventurers added a monocle, a cigar and a beard.  Think of something cute or silly and they will likely do it for you to personalize your bear/animal head.  To stuff, sew and decorate all the animal parts by hand to make an entire animal would take about 24 hours, much longer than we get to spend at the Steiff museum.  The head itself makes a nice little pillow for the airplane.  I will post pics of this when we are back home in about a week or so and I can download them off my camera.


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> My DD15 thought making just a head sounded weird before she did it but ended up liking the experience.  It is due to time constraints that you only make the head.  You can choose different animal heads besides a bear - pig, sheep, frog, rabbit.  The choices change depending on what the Steiff employees offer.  You stuff your animal with the softest fluff imaginable.  The employees make sure it's stuffed enough then you pass it to the employee to sew the top of the head up.  The animal only has eyes to start with so you get to be creative and ask the airbrush artist to design a face for your animal.  My DD had the artist put a crown on the top of her Teddy's head.  Some other adventurers added a monocle, a cigar and a beard.  Think of something cute or silly and they will likely do it for you to personalize your bear/animal head.  To stuff, sew and decorate all the animal parts by hand to make an entire animal would take about 24 hours, much longer than we get to spend at the Steiff museum.  The head itself makes a nice little pillow for the airplane.  I will post pics of this when we are back home in about a week or so and I can download them off my camera.



Two more questions - sorry to be a pain!  ;-)

Do you have time at Steiff to purchase something in their gift shop?

Since it seems there is more OYO time on this ABD than on the one we took last year, did you need euros for meals, or did most cafes take credit cards?

Thanks for your input!  We leave very soon for our adventure!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

SingingMom said:


> Two more questions - sorry to be a pain!  ;-)
> 
> Do you have time at Steiff to purchase something in their gift shop?
> 
> Since it seems there is more OYO time on this ABD than on the one we took last year, did you need euros for meals, or did most cafes take credit cards?
> 
> Thanks for your input!  We leave very soon for our adventure!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Yes you do have time in the Steiff museum to look and purchase in their gift shop before lunch.  If you see a Steiff bear in Rothenburg or Heidelberg that you really love the guides suggested getting it as the store does have a fair amount of selection it does not have everything so if you wait they may not have what you want at the gift shop.  

In Waldeck where you stay at the castle it is a small town.  We did not eat in the town but the guides mentioned that this is the town where there may be very little English spoken and very few places that take credit cards.  Since they usually fill you up with lunch on the days you have dinner on your own my DD and I mostly got little snacks for dinner which I used Euros for.  I brought 500 euros and spent about half of it in Germany (except for Christmas souvenirs and Steiff bears that I bought in Rothenburg with my Visa card and had shipped home).  This is just for 2 of us.  The Steiff museum/shop does NOT ship back to the US so I was glad that we purchased our bears in Rothenburg as they would not have fit in our suitcases.


----------



## SingingMom

JacksGirlz said:


> Yes you do have time in the Steiff museum to look and purchase in their gift shop before lunch.  If you see a Steiff bear in Rothenburg or Heidelberg that you really love the guides suggested getting it as the store does have a fair amount of selection it does not have everything so if you wait they may not have what you want at the gift shop.
> 
> In Waldeck where you stay at the castle it is a small town.  We did not eat in the town but the guides mentioned that this is the town where there may be very little English spoken and very few places that take credit cards.  Since they usually fill you up with lunch on the days you have dinner on your own my DD and I mostly got little snacks for dinner which I used Euros for.  I brought 500 euros and spent about half of it in Germany (except for Christmas souvenirs and Steiff bears that I bought in Rothenburg with my Visa card and had shipped home).  This is just for 2 of us.  The Steiff museum/shop does NOT ship back to the US so I was glad that we purchased our bears in Rothenburg as they would not have fit in our suitcases.



Thank you VERY much about the heads up about the Steiff bears!   My "little girl" (almost 20. Lol) wants a "real" teddy bear, so we will look in Rothenburg or Heidelberg and have things shipped home.  Will also rethink the euros with DH. He was thinking less cash, but I figure if we have leftover we can give it to the guides with their tips.  

We are hoping to also attend Catholic mass on the evening before the tour starts, when we arrive, and the following Saturday evening (first night) in Munich. Hope it works out with the schedule. 

Did you find there was *too much* on your own time with this tour?

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JacksGirlz

SingingMom said:


> Thank you VERY much about the heads up about the Steiff bears!   My "little girl" (almost 20. Lol) wants a "real" teddy bear, so we will look in Rothenburg or Heidelberg and have things shipped home.  Will also rethink the euros with DH. He was thinking less cash, but I figure if we have leftover we can give it to the guides with their tips.
> 
> We are hoping to also attend Catholic mass on the evening before the tour starts, when we arrive, and the following Saturday evening (first night) in Munich. Hope it works out with the schedule.
> 
> Did you find there was *too much* on your own time with this tour?
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I thought it was a nice balance of group time and on your own time.  The only time that felt rushed to me was at Neuschwanstein as we had tickets to tour at a specific time and if you miss that window you're out of luck.  The guides were very up front about this on the drive over so we knew that we really had a schedule to keep.

I would think you should have time for mass both of those days, particularly if you discuss it with the guides so they can have directions to churches ready for you.  On your preday just ask at the reception desk at the Crowne Plaza - they were very helpful to me with directions to places.

On our preday we took a boat ride along the Neckar River that was about 1.5 hours each way.  At the end of the stop you could choose to get off and see the small sites of the little town.  We did have some lovely walks along the river.  Did not have enough time to go up the Philosophers Walk while we were there.  The views from this path are supposed to be beautiful.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Thanks for the info about the bears.  That activity sounds more interesting the way you described it than in the ABD description. Did you do Salzburg completely on your own or do a tour?  How was the transportation getting there?

Laurie


----------



## JacksGirlz

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Thanks for the info about the bears.  That activity sounds more interesting the way you described it than in the ABD description. Did you do Salzburg completely on your own or do a tour?  How was the transportation getting there?
> 
> Laurie



We took a day trip tour through Radius tours.  The tour guide was friendly and informative but with a group of 38 people it was hard to manage with just one guide.  The train trip to Salzburg took longer than expected, closer to 2.5 hours to get to the city.  Then some people had to stop to get coffee so we wasted some minutes with that.  The 1.5 hour guided part of the tour ended up taking closer to 2 hours.  By the time we were able to have free time there were only 2 hours left.  My DD was hungry so part of our time was spent in a cafe getting something to eat.  Then we shopped for a bit.  Had to be back to meet with the group at 3:30.  If I had it to do over again I would stay overnight in Salzburg so I wouldn't be stuck within a day trips time constraints.  And I would do it on my own.  The train ticket purchase seemed like it would be pretty straight forward.  The train itself seemed more like a bus to me so it wouldn't be very comfortable for longer rides but was fine for 2.5 hours.  I'm sure that we had the cheapest seats possible via the tour company.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

JacksGirlz said:


> If I had it to do over again I would stay overnight in Salzburg so I wouldn't be stuck within a day trips time constraints.  And I would do it on my own.



Good to know!  We're staying 1 night in Salzburg and then going to Vienna for a day.  Since we will be there during Oktoberfest, coming back to Munich for the night was crazy expensive.  I'm a little uncomfortable doing it on my own but it sounds like that may be a good idea.

Laurie


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Good to know!  We're staying 1 night in Salzburg and then going to Vienna for a day.  Since we will be there during Oktoberfest, coming back to Munich for the night was crazy expensive.  I'm a little uncomfortable doing it on my own but it sounds like that may be a good idea.
> 
> Laurie


Another option might be to check out Trip Advisor, and see if there are any highly rated private tour guides.  It's a bit more expensive, but there would only be you and anyone else you invited to join you, rather than joining a large tour group.  I know a lot of folks who did that in the Mediterranean and I did it with another DISer and her Mom in Greece.  It works out really well, because you & the guide agree to itinerary, timing, etc, (although some of them are flexible if you want to shift around a bit).  It's a bit less intimidating than doing Salzburg on your own.

Sayhello


----------



## CastleLover

Is it better to take cash, euro, or credit card? What is a good mix?


----------



## CastleLover

9/15 trip solo!


----------



## richflour

Lots of places only take euros


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

sayhello said:


> Another option might be to check out Trip Advisor, and see if there are any highly rated private tour guides.
> Sayhello



We are thinking about hiring a guide for Vienna since we have such limited time.  Did you just find one on Trip Advisor?  I'm not sure how to go about it.

Laurie


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> We are thinking about hiring a guide for Vienna since we have such limited time.  Did you just find one on Trip Advisor?  I'm not sure how to go about it.
> 
> Laurie


Here's a link to the "Sightseeing Tours" area of the Vienna section on Trip Advisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g190454-Activities-c42-Vienna.html

They're ordered by ranking.  Read through the reviews and see if any appeal to you.  

Sayhello


----------



## lovetotravel

CastleLover said:


> Is it better to take cash, euro, or credit card? What is a good mix?



If you have a no fee ATM, take that and get your euros at the bank when you get there. Try not to go to the exchange at the airport. It is expensive. Take out about 400 euros at a time and get more as you use it up. 

Definitely, take a no foreign transaction fee credit card. 

We brought US dollars and never used them.


----------



## CastleLover

Thanks!


----------



## SingingMom

Just arrived home last evening ....    What a tremendous trip!!!  Our weather was PERFECT the ENTIRE time, although a few days did get a bit hot. No rain at all and I never wore a sweater or jacket. Words just can't describe the beauty of Germany. And the FOOD was better than I could imagine. Our guides were Frankie & Stephanie - two world class angels !  Love them to pieces !   We had a terrific group and laughed all week. Most nights a group of us went out afterwards to the local haunts. "Table for ten, please"! Lol    

If anyone has any specific questions, I'd be happy to try to answer them if I can!

Now reality sets in and LAUNDRY!!!   

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> Just arrived home last evening ....    What a tremendous trip!!!  Our weather was PERFECT the ENTIRE time, although a few days did get a bit hot. No rain at all and I never wore a sweater or jacket. Words just can't describe the beauty of Germany. And the FOOD was better than I could imagine. Our guides were Frankie & Stephanie - two world class angels !  Love them to pieces !   We had a terrific group and laughed all week. Most nights a group of us went out afterwards to the local haunts. "Table for ten, please"! Lol
> 
> If anyone has any specific questions, I'd be happy to try to answer them if I can!
> 
> Now reality sets in and LAUNDRY!!!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


So glad you had such a good time!  Looking forward to you Report!  

Sayhello


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

SingingMom said:


> Just arrived home last evening ....    What a tremendous trip!!!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Can't wait to hear more details about your trip!!!  Any recommendations for shopping and dining during time on your own?  I'm glad you had such a wonderful time!

Laurie


----------



## SingingMom

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Can't wait to hear more details about your trip!!!  Any recommendations for shopping and dining during time on your own?  I'm glad you had such a wonderful time!
> 
> Laurie



Hi Laurie!

We enjoyed all our meals the entire trip - as proven by the 10 extra pounds I brought home!  ;-) 

Dining on your own places that we liked:
Heidelberg :  (we were in Heidelberg one day before)
Cafe Rossi
Perkeo 
Crowne Plaza's Bar menu 

Waldeck:
We ate at a little Italian restaurant in town, recommended by our guides. It was a taste of "country German life", as they did not speak English.  Food was decent and the atmosphere was fun.  A good many of our group ended up there that night. . Other choices were a Greek restaurant and a beirgarten, or the castle's restaurant or room service.

Rothenburg:
We went to a Beirgarten attached to a hotel that specialized in the German "pizza" called Flammkuchen. I believe it was called Reichs Kuchenmeister. We ended up returning with a group of us two nights for after dinner drinks. We are convinced our pictures must be hanging in the restaurant now - labeled "Those Crazy Americans!"  Both nights we asked for "table of 10" and had a blast!

Munich:
Schuhbeck's Orlando - located across from Hofbrauhaus.  We enjoyed this meal while people-watching everyone on the square. 

We ate outside everywhere. The weather was perfect. Remember that if you choose to tip, it is usually 10 % and you have to tell the server before they run the credit card. 

***We did NOT eat at the famous Hofbrauhaus, but we did walk through to see it - both in the Munich walking tour and on our own.  It was much too big, too warm, too noisy, and smelled.  Lol. Also found out they don't do the cooking on premise. Nothing about it was appealing, just the folklore of it.  

Shopping:
Best shopping was Heidelberg and Rothenburg.   Heidelberg had more "chains".
Rothenburg was by far the best shopping for all things "German". Plus, that is the most time on your own for shopping.  We splurged on a beautiful handmade cuckoo clock that will be shipped home. The Christmas store gave 3% discount.  If you find a Steiff teddy bear in a Rothenburg shop that you love, buy it there and don't wait for the Steiff factory tour. The gift shop at Steiff changes their inventory and they do not ship back to the states. DD20 found one she loved in Rothenburg, then bought another at the factory.   Not much free time at all in Munich, so don't wait for shopping there, except for lederhosen & dirndls. Best prices were in Munich and the guides can tell you how to find the shop.  

Hope this helps a bit!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

SingingMom said:


> Hi Laurie!
> 
> We went to a Beirgarten attached to a hotel that specialized in the German "pizza" called Flammkuchen.
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Great information  Thanks!!!!

What is Flammkuchen?

Laurie


----------



## SingingMom

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Great information  Thanks!!!!
> 
> What is Flammkuchen?
> 
> Laurie



A thin crusted pizza like dish.  The traditional German recipe is with onions & bacon, which DH said was delicious.  DD and I had the caprese, which was mozzarella, tomato, & basil.  DD & DH shared the dessert Flammkuchen, which is cinnamon, apple and creme friesche.  

Such good food on the entire trip!   Never ate so much bacon in my entire life.  LOLOL


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

SingingMom said:


> Never ate so much bacon in my entire life.  LOLOL



Well I am up for anything with bacon!

I thought of something else - were you the one who was talking about attending Catholic mass on the trip?  If not, I apologize, but I'm pretty sure it was you.  I was just wondering where you ended up and if you visited any particularly beautiful churches on the trip.  Also, did you notice any religious carvings or crucifixes in your shopping expeditions?  I would love to find something like that while we're there.

Laurie


----------



## SingingMom

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Well I am up for anything with bacon!
> 
> I thought of something else - were you the one who was talking about attending Catholic mass on the trip?  If not, I apologize, but I'm pretty sure it was you.  I was just wondering where you ended up and if you visited any particularly beautiful churches on the trip.  Also, did you notice any religious carvings or crucifixes in your shopping expeditions?  I would love to find something like that while we're there.
> 
> Laurie



Yes, that was me!  ;-).   We arrived in Heidelberg a day early and attended Saturday evening mass at St Anna's.  it was all in German and the entire congregation sang beautifully. It was a lovely experience.  It was a little difficult finding a mass - apparently the front desk at the Crowne Plaza had incorrect info. We took a walk to another church and found they did not have Saturday mass.  They were preparing for a baptism service and someone there gave us a list of churches in the area with mass times. Returned to the Crowne Plaza and got directions.  Ended up St. Anna's was even closer!  

Unfortunately, we didn't have the opportunity to attend mass the following weekend, due to the time constraints in Munich.

If I had one thing could change about the tour, it would have been an additional day in Munich!

As for shopping - I think Rothenburg had some of the items you might be looking for!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JWren1234

SingingMom said:


> Hi Laurie!
> 
> 
> Rothenburg:
> We went to a Beirgarten attached to a hotel that specialized in the German "pizza" called Flammkuchen. I believe it was called Reichs Kuchenmeister. We ended up returning with a group of us two nights for after dinner drinks. We are convinced our pictures must be hanging in the restaurant now - labeled "Those Crazy Americans!"  Both nights we asked for "table of 10" and had a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thank you very much for posting this!  I just went on the Reichs Kuchenmeister website, and saw the menu, it looks fantastic!  I definitely plan to go there!

Jason


----------



## SingingMom

JWren1234 said:


> Thank you very much for posting this!  I just went on the Reichs Kuchenmeister website, and saw the menu, it looks fantastic!  I definitely plan to go there!
> 
> Jason



It was very good. Service was slow, but we found that throughout all of Germany!  Lol
We had a lot of fun returning twice for drinks and dessert with some of our tour mates. Lots of laughter!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## CastleLover

What was your best purchase, and conversely, what do you wish you had purchased but didn't?


----------



## SingingMom

CastleLover said:


> What was your best purchase, and conversely, what do you wish you had purchased but didn't?



We bought a beautiful hand-made cuckoo clock in the Christmas shop in Rothenburg that we are waiting to be shipped home and a few Steiff bears.  I wish we had bought more gummi bears!  Wish we could have bought chocolate but was afraid it would melt. Wish those homemade pretzels could last, too!

Don't wait to pick up anything at the airport.... That's where I planned to stock up on gummi bears but after going through security, there are NO shops or food at the Lufthunsa gate!  Only 2 vending machines that take only euros!  :-(

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## CastleLover

Thanks!


----------



## richflour

The delta gate had two good size gift shops where we bought kinder eggs to take home!


----------



## SingingMom

richflour said:


> The delta gate had two good size gift shops where we bought kinder eggs to take home!



That is what I was expecting at Lufthunsa! I wanted Kinder eggs and gummi bears as souvenirs!  :-(

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## richflour

I


----------



## hacknsuit

Just checking to see if anyone is doing the 9/14 trip.


----------



## sayhello

hacknsuit said:


> Just checking to see if anyone is doing the 9/14 trip.


Do you mean the 9/*15*/13 trip?  If so, and you check the Roll Call in the first post, you'll see that CastleLover is on the 9/15/13 trip.  Have you signed up for this trip?  Would you like to be added to the Roll Call?

Sayhello


----------



## WDWMaggie

Hello all!  I'm thinking of doing this trip in either 2014 or 2015 with my parents.  After reading this thread, I think we are in!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

I am on a pre-trip shopping spree!  Are there hairdryers in each of the hotel rooms?

Under 3 weeks now!  Can't wait!

Laurie


----------



## SingingMom

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I am on a pre-trip shopping spree!  Are there hairdryers in each of the hotel rooms?
> 
> Under 3 weeks now!  Can't wait!
> 
> Laurie



If I remember correctly, yes!  (I didn't use them!).

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JWren1234

I'm going to be on this trip in a few weeks and am really excited!  I have a question about the Frankfurt and Munich airports.  How easy are they to navigate through (going through passport control, security, etc.)?

Thank you!
Jason


----------



## SingingMom

JWren1234 said:


> I'm going to be on this trip in a few weeks and am really excited!  I have a question about the Frankfurt and Munich airports.  How easy are they to navigate through (going through passport control, security, etc.)?
> 
> Thank you!
> Jason



Frankfurt Airport was super easy. Signage is in German and English.  Went through customs very quickly and picked up luggage, where the ABD rep was waiting for us.

Munich Airport was a little more busy.  Signs in English, but we were a little confused where to check  in for Lufthansa.  Easy enough, only problem was their were only 2 vending machines at the gate past security, no shops. :-(. I was planning on buying gummi bears & kinder eggs for souvenirs.  I hear Delta's gate had shops. Lol

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

JWren1234 said:


> I'm going to be on this trip in a few weeks and am really excited!  I have a question about the Frankfurt and Munich airports.  How easy are they to navigate through (going through passport control, security, etc.)?
> 
> Thank you!
> Jason


I'm looking forward to hearing all about you guys' trip!  

Sayhello


----------



## CastleLover

I've received my travel docs and the guide book recommends $500 US in tip for the two guides! Whoa. My first thought was Disney needs to pay them more. Is that excessive?  I thought the tip was like a small thank you not a pay check. Am I being cheap? What's did others give?


----------



## tufbuf

CastleLover said:


> I've received my travel docs and the guide book recommends $500 US in tip for the two guides! Whoa. My first thought was Disney needs to pay them more. Is that excessive?  I thought the tip was like a small thank you not a pay check. Am I being cheap? What's did others give?



The gratuity is $6-9 per day per person. How many are you in the family? For Germany, that would be $54-81 per day and if you are a family of 4 that would be $432-648 for two guides.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JWren1234

SingingMom said:


> Frankfurt Airport was super easy. Signage is in German and English.  Went through customs very quickly and picked up luggage, where the ABD rep was waiting for us.
> 
> Munich Airport was a little more busy.  Signs in English, but we were a little confused where to check  in for Lufthansa.  Easy enough, only problem was their were only 2 vending machines at the gate past security, no shops. :-(. I was planning on buying gummi bears & kinder eggs for souvenirs.  I hear Delta's gate had shops. Lol
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thank you very much!
Jason


----------



## carpenta

Just a note on Munich. When we flew Out last year once you get through security by the gates the announcements for departing planes is scarce to non existent so check you gate for the boarding time. We being from the US are use to blaring load speakers torturing us all day. Have a wonderful trip and looking forward to your thoughts on your return.


----------



## sayhello

CastleLover said:


> I've received my travel docs and the guide book recommends $500 US in tip for the two guides! Whoa. My first thought was Disney needs to pay them more. Is that excessive?  I thought the tip was like a small thank you not a pay check. Am I being cheap? What's did others give?


Not knowing how many are in your party, it's hard for me to comment on the amount/accuracy.  All I know is that, by the end of all my ABDs, I've given the Guides *more* than the recommended amount, and wished that I had more cash to give them.  They've totally earned and deserved it.  

I don't know how that compares to other companies; I know some of them include the tips in the price of the trip.  

Sayhello


----------



## richflour

Incentive based pay always leads to better service.
If they were paid more the cost of the trip would go up !


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> Not knowing how many are in your party, it's hard for me to comment on the amount/accuracy.  All I know is that, by the end of all my ABDs, I've given the Guides *more* than the recommended amount, and wished that I had more cash to give them.  They've totally earned and deserved it.
> 
> I don't know how that compares to other companies; I know some of them include the tips in the price of the trip.
> 
> Sayhello



We have given more than the recommended both of our trips. The guides work nonstop. So much time goes in "behind the scenes" that the guests don't see.  It is a fun but exhausting job!  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## CastleLover

Ok, I missed the "per person in the party" part. Since its just me that's $200 total. I'm sure there's some healthy margin of profit that Disney could cough up but that's for another board!


----------



## tiggersam00

DH and I are signed up for the 8/1/14-8/9/14 Germany trip, we are doing 2 post days in Munich as well as 3 pre-trip days on our own in Iceland


----------



## SingingMom

tiggersam00 said:


> DH and I are signed up for the 8/1/14-8/9/14 Germany trip, we are doing 2 post days in Munich as well as 3 pre-trip days on our own in Iceland



You will adore this trip!!  Good idea for the post days in Munich!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tiggersam00

I really cannot wait, and seeing how it is snowing like crazy in Boston now, thinking about a summer trip is the only thing getting me through


----------



## Branchall Fam

We (DH, DD and me) are signed up for the July 25-Aug 2, 2014 trip. This will be our first ABD vacation. Based on all the great post, it should be a blast. Can't wait!


----------



## sayhello

Branchall Fam said:


> We (DH, DD and me) are signed up for the July 25-Aug 2, 2014 trip. This will be our first ABD vacation. Based on all the great post, it should be a blast. Can't wait!


Congrats!  I guess you didn't need my suggestion on your other Thread to check out this Meets thread!  I've added you to the Roll Call.  You're in for a treat!

Sayhello


----------



## rrali33tt

My fiancee and I will be starting our honeymoon on the ABD Germany trip on 9/19-9/27. We will then be extending our stay in Munich for 2 nights to attend Oktoberfest then heading to Paris for 4 nights and then London 2 nights. 

We are super excited for our ABD trip! Please add us to the roll call


----------



## sayhello

rrali33tt said:


> My fiancee and I will be starting our honeymoon on the ABD Germany trip on 9/19-9/27. We will then be extending our stay in Munich for 2 nights to attend Oktoberfest then heading to Paris for 4 nights and then London 2 nights.
> 
> We are super excited for our ABD trip! Please add us to the roll call


You've been added to the Roll Call.  Welcome!  Sounds like you have quite a trip scheduled for your honeymoon.  

Sayhello


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Sounds like an amazing honeymoon!  The Castle Waldeck in particular is very romantic!

Laurie


----------



## paddles

So.....long story, but I'm changing jobs next month and because of that, I had to push out my June vacation to August. And I also changed from the Central Europe trip to Germany! I had been debating both trips initially, but really fell in love with the Germany trip as I did more research and reading on the trip.

There will be 4 of us on the August 8th trip - me, DH, son (11) and daughter (9). 

Now, I need to figure out what other city (or cities) I'd like to add on to the trip. We definitely want an extra day in Munich, but are debating adding Prague or Dublin or Paris....


----------



## Bobo912

paddles said:


> So.....long story, but I'm changing jobs next month and because of that, I had to push out my June vacation to August. And I also changed from the Central Europe trip to Germany! I had been debating both trips initially, but really fell in love with the Germany trip as I did more research and reading on the trip.
> 
> There will be 4 of us on the August 8th trip - me, DH, son (11) and daughter (9).
> 
> Now, I need to figure out what other city (or cities) I'd like to add on to the trip. We definitely want an extra day in Munich, but are debating adding Prague or Dublin or Paris....



If you don't mind answering, I've always been curious about how ABD would handle a situation like yours where you need (or want) to change your date and/or itinerary.  I feel compelled to book early because of the price increase as the trip fills up, which leaves more time for me to change my mind.  It's especially tempting when ABD announces new trips late in the season, like they did with Norway this year.  Did they allow you to switch without any penalty?


----------



## tiggersam00

paddles said:


> So.....long story, but I'm changing jobs next month and because of that, I had to push out my June vacation to August. And I also changed from the Central Europe trip to Germany! I had been debating both trips initially, but really fell in love with the Germany trip as I did more research and reading on the trip.
> 
> There will be 4 of us on the August 8th trip - me, DH, son (11) and daughter (9).
> 
> Now, I need to figure out what other city (or cities) I'd like to add on to the trip. We definitely want an extra day in Munich, but are debating adding Prague or Dublin or Paris....



If you are looking for only a few days added, Dublin is very do-able in 2 or 3 days, small city, very walker friendly and lots to see and do


----------



## SingingMom

paddles said:


> So.....long story, but I'm changing jobs next month and because of that, I had to push out my June vacation to August. And I also changed from the Central Europe trip to Germany! I had been debating both trips initially, but really fell in love with the Germany trip as I did more research and reading on the trip.  There will be 4 of us on the August 8th trip - me, DH, son (11) and daughter (9).  Now, I need to figure out what other city (or cities) I'd like to add on to the trip. We definitely want an extra day in Munich, but are debating adding Prague or Dublin or Paris....



Are you coming in a day early?  Heidelberg for an extra day was very relaxing. Definitely add at least one extra day in Munich. I wish we had. Since not much is open on Sunday, two extra days in a Munich would have been terrific.  We wanted to see Dachau and the opera house and the cathedral and just drink up the area. We have to go back!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## carpenta

Prague is a great city to spend a couple days touring and an easy up and down plane flight into most German cities. Very easy city to tour on your own with plenty of city tours you book as you get there. Loved Prague.


----------



## chipdale1986

Hi 
have just found your posts here.
I am actually from Germany. If you have any questions in regards to your travels to Germany please feel free to ask

Will be happy to answer you as best as I can


----------



## chipdale1986

SingingMom said:


> Are you coming in a day early?  Heidelberg for an extra day was very relaxing. Definitely add at least one extra day in Munich. I wish we had. Since not much is open on Sunday, two extra days in a Munich would have been terrific.
> 
> Heidelberg and Munich are really terrific, there is so much to see.
> 
> You have mentioned that there is not much open on a Sunday.
> Unfortunately it´s right. Here in Germany nearly all stores will be closed on Sunday or public holiday. Only cafes, restaurants, entertainment venues and souvenier shops will be available
> 
> Sights and Museums are available, too


----------



## paddles

Bobo912 said:


> If you don't mind answering, I've always been curious about how ABD would handle a situation like yours where you need (or want) to change your date and/or itinerary.  I feel compelled to book early because of the price increase as the trip fills up, which leaves more time for me to change my mind.  It's especially tempting when ABD announces new trips late in the season, like they did with Norway this year.  Did they allow you to switch without any penalty?



I was fully prepared to pay a penalty or lose my deposit, so I was pleasantly surprised when my reservation was changed with no penalty. I explained the situation and they were very nice and let me change it. I think if you move to a different trip in the same year (vs. pushing out to the next year), they're willing to work with you on it.  ABD was awesome regarding this change and I really appreciate it!!  

I was also happy to see that the Germany date I picked had the opening rates (since it only had approx. 10 people signed up, it hadn't jumped in the rate).


----------



## Bobo912

paddles said:


> I was fully prepared to pay a penalty or lose my deposit, so I was pleasantly surprised when my reservation was changed with no penalty. I explained the situation and they were very nice and let me change it. I think if you move to a different trip in the same year (vs. pushing out to the next year), they're willing to work with you on it.  ABD was awesome regarding this change and I really appreciate it!!
> 
> I was also happy to see that the Germany date I picked had the opening rates (since it only had approx. 10 people signed up, it hadn't jumped in the rate).



I'm glad it worked out so well for you.  I wouldn't change unless I had a good reason, like you did, but it's good to know they aren't inflexible.


----------



## sayhello

paddles said:


> So.....long story, but I'm changing jobs next  month and because of that, I had to push out my June vacation to August.  And I also changed from the Central Europe trip to Germany! I had been  debating both trips initially, but really fell in love with the Germany  trip as I did more research and reading on the trip.
> 
> There will be 4 of us on the August 8th trip - me, DH, son (11) and daughter (9).
> 
> Now, I need to figure out what other city (or cities) I'd like to add on  to the trip. We definitely want an extra day in Munich, but are  debating adding Prague or Dublin or Paris....


I've added you to the August 8th Germany trip.    I also removed you from the Central Europe Roll Call.



paddles said:


> I was fully prepared to pay a penalty or lose my deposit, so I was pleasantly surprised when my reservation was changed with no penalty. I explained the situation and they were very nice and let me change it. I think if you move to a different trip in the same year (vs. pushing out to the next year), they're willing to work with you on it.  ABD was awesome regarding this change and I really appreciate it!!
> 
> I was also happy to see that the Germany date I picked had the opening rates (since it only had approx. 10 people signed up, it hadn't jumped in the rate).





Bobo912 said:


> I'm glad it worked out so well for you.  I wouldn't change unless I had a good reason, like you did, but it's good to know they aren't inflexible.


 I agree with Bobo912.  It's nice to know ABD will work with you if you really need to shift a trip!

Sayhello


----------



## tiggersam00

Just wanted to chime in because I spoke to ABD this weekend (our passport info was incorrect and I wanted to update it with them).  I asked how full our trip was and according to the ABD rep, the Germany trip and the Central Europe trips are all very popular this summer.  He said that they anticipate all of these summer adventures will be at or very close to full capacity (between 40-45 according to him).  

Curiously enough though, he said there are a lot more solo and couple adult travelers then in the past.  Our trip is pretty full with only a few kids ages 5-10, he did say it was a good  mix of ages though, so I am ready for a great trip in August


----------



## Berrien Bell

My DH and I are signed up for the September 19, 2014 trip.  This will be our first ABD vacation and we're very excited!  I'd like to be added to the Roll Call.

I've been wondering about laundry on this trip.  How have people dealt with this in the past


----------



## sayhello

Berrien Bell said:


> My DH and I are signed up for the September 19, 2014 trip.  This will be our first ABD vacation and we're very excited!  I'd like to be added to the Roll Call.
> 
> I've been wondering about laundry on this trip.  How have people dealt with this in the past


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post.  Congrats on signing up for your first ABD!  But beware!  They are very addictive!  

Personally, I try never to do laundry while on vacation!    We have several people who post here who have been on this trip, so hopefully someone will be able to help you!

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

Berrien Bell said:


> My DH and I are signed up for the September 19, 2014 trip.  This will be our first ABD vacation and we're very excited!  I'd like to be added to the Roll Call.  I've been wondering about laundry on this trip.  How have people dealt with this in the past



We took this trip last July. It was truly magical!  You will love it!

I never do laundry on vacation. ;-)   The first and last hotels would be the ones that would definitely have valet laundry service.  I believe the castle in Waldeck might have - a waiter dropped a tray near a table and one of our guests got soaked. I remember our guide telling her they would have her blouse cleaned.  The hotel in Rothenburg was very quaint. Not sure it had laundry, but I could be wrong.  

The Kempinski in Munich would be the most likely spot, but I'm sure it would be very pricey!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## rrali33tt

Berrien Bell said:


> My DH and I are signed up for the September 19, 2014 trip.  This will be our first ABD vacation and we're very excited!  I'd like to be added to the Roll Call.
> 
> I've been wondering about laundry on this trip.  How have people dealt with this in the past



Hello Berrien Bell. My fianceeand I will be on the 9/19 trip too. We will be on our honeymoon and this is our first ABD as well


----------



## Berrien Bell

rrali33tt said:


> Hello Berrien Bell. My fianceeand I will be on the 9/19 trip too. We will be on our honeymoon and this is our first ABD as well



What a great honeymoon  This is the first vacation my husband and I are doing without our kids!  They're both in college now and quite jealous!  We took them on a 12 night Disney Med cruise last summer as their final hurrah!  I'm hoping that this ABD goes well because I'd really like to do one of the Italy ABD next! 

I don't mind the idea of not doing laundry on vacation, but packing for 12 days-- I'll have to wrap my head around that!


----------



## SingingMom

Berrien Bell said:


> What a great honeymoon  This is the first vacation my husband and I are doing without our kids!  They're both in college now and quite jealous!  We took them on a 12 night Disney Med cruise last summer as their final hurrah!  I'm hoping that this ABD goes well because I'd really like to do one of the Italy ABD next!  I don't mind the idea of not doing laundry on vacation, but packing for 12 days-- I'll have to wrap my head around that!



You don't need a lot of "fancy" clothes. I tend to enjoy dressing a bit for dinner, but most guests do not get very dressed up.  Mix and match - a good pair of walking shoes, and a bathing suit if you want to use the pools at the first and last hotels.   If the Kempinski is still the hotel in Munich, note that gentlemen must wear long pants for breakfast.      

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MinnieGarden

Berrien Bell said:


> My DH and I are signed up for the September 19, 2014 trip.  This will be our first ABD vacation and we're very excited!  I'd like to be added to the Roll Call.
> 
> I've been wondering about laundry on this trip.  How have people dealt with this in the past



DH and I did this trip in Sept 2013.  We had our laundry done in Rothenberg at Hotel Eisenhut.  Prices were reasonable and it was quick and easy.  Enjoy your adventure!


----------



## Berrien Bell

MinnieGarden said:


> DH and I did this trip in Sept 2013.  We had our laundry done in Rothenberg at Hotel Eisenhut.  Prices were reasonable and it was quick and easy.  Enjoy your adventure!


Thanks, that eases my mind.  Rothenberg is about the half-way point.  How was the weather last September?  We live in the foothills west of Denver and enjoy the 60-70 degree weather, but our humidity is very low.
We're arriving two days early and are planning to visit Berg Eltz (potential train adventure, I think) and cruise the Neckar River for a day.  Has anyone had any experience with either jaunt?


----------



## SingingMom

Berrien Bell said:


> Thanks, that eases my mind.  Rothenberg is about the half-way point.  How was the weather last September?  We live in the foothills west of Denver and enjoy the 60-70 degree weather, but our humidity is very low. We're arriving two days early and are planning to visit Berg Eltz (potential train adventure, I think) and cruise the Neckar River for a day.  Has anyone had any experience with either jaunt?



We took the river cruise down the Neckar on our pre-day. It was July and we got very sunburned!  Lol. It was very nice, beautiful scenery, drinks, food, and restrooms available.  It was a little long, especially since you have to wait for the locks. DH and DD20 thought it was a bit boring by the end, we did enjoy it for the most part. I thought the views were gorgeous.   Ahh... How we loved Germany!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MinnieGarden

Berrien Bell said:


> Thanks, that eases my mind.  Rothenberg is about the half-way point.  How was the weather last September?  We live in the foothills west of Denver and enjoy the 60-70 degree weather, but our humidity is very low.
> We're arriving two days early and are planning to visit Berg Eltz (potential train adventure, I think) and cruise the Neckar River for a day.  Has anyone had any experience with either jaunt?



The weather in September last year was great!  We are from Houston, so I was a bit chilly and DH and everyone else on the adventure thought it was perfect.  Highs were in the 60-70's, and not particularly humid.  We took light jackets and wore layers and were very comfortable.  This particular adventure has a lot of walking and hiking, so a couple of pairs of comfortable shoes were invaluable.


----------



## tcconway

Greetings all. I just wanted to say a quick "Hi"!

We're thrilled to be going on the ABD Germany trip Aug 15-23 with my DW and DD. Can't wait!


----------



## tcconway

Bobo912 said:


> If you don't mind answering, I've always been curious about how ABD would handle a situation like yours where you need (or want) to change your date and/or itinerary.  I feel compelled to book early because of the price increase as the trip fills up, which leaves more time for me to change my mind.  It's especially tempting when ABD announces new trips late in the season, like they did with Norway this year.  Did they allow you to switch without any penalty?



We actually had to change our dates, and there was no penalty to do so. They just charge you (or refund you) the difference from the then-current rate for those times. We ended up saving money actually when we switched dates!


----------



## SingingMom

tcconway said:


> Greetings all. I just wanted to say a quick "Hi"!  We're thrilled to be going on the ABD Germany trip Aug 15-23 with my DW and DD. Can't wait!



It is a wonderful trip! We loved it!!!  Still think about those wonderful pretzels in Rothenberg and the fun we all had each night having cocktails together! 

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

tcconway said:


> Greetings all. I just wanted to say a quick "Hi"!
> 
> We're thrilled to be going on the ABD Germany trip Aug 15-23 with my DW and DD. Can't wait!


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  It looks like you'll be on the same departure as DISer Faithhopelove972 and her friend!  

Sayhello


----------



## tcconway

sayhello said:


> I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread



Thanks for the add!


----------



## tcconway

Hey everyone,
Do you need Euros, or could we stick only with CC (restaurants, local stores etc.)? I'm sure there are a few ATMs along the way, but if we do need any cash, it would be good to get what we need beforehand.
Thanks!


----------



## lovetotravel

.


----------



## tcconway

Hey lovetotravel,
Which ABD Deutschland trip are you on?


----------



## Faithhopelove972

tcconway said:


> Greetings all. I just wanted to say a quick "Hi"!  We're thrilled to be going on the ABD Germany trip Aug 15-23 with my DW and DD. Can't wait!



Hurray!!  So glad to see someone else who is going! Have you and your family ever been on an ABD trip before?


----------



## SingingMom

tcconway said:


> Hey everyone, Do you need Euros, or could we stick only with CC (restaurants, local stores etc.)? I'm sure there are a few ATMs along the way, but if we do need any cash, it would be good to get what we need beforehand. Thanks!


   Best to have a few Euros for  "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards

Hit send too soon!


As I as saying.....   A few euros are good to have - most places take cc but a few little shops in Waldeck or Alsfeld might not.   DD bought a dirndl in Munich ABD the shop did not take cc.  The vending machine at the Lufthunsa gate (past security) only took Euros. Lol. 

You can always give any extra currency to the guides with their gratuity.   We did that on both our ABD trips.


----------



## tcconway

Faithhopelove972 said:


> Hurray!!  So glad to see someone else who is going! Have you and your family ever been on an ABD trip before?



This is our first ABD trip! We've been on numerous DCL cruises and kept hearing about ABD on them, so we simply couldn't resist. We're super excited.

Is this your first ABD?


----------



## Faithhopelove972

tcconway said:


> This is our first ABD trip! We've been on numerous DCL cruises and kept hearing about ABD on them, so we simply couldn't resist. We're super excited.
> 
> Is this your first ABD?



Oh nice! Yes DCL is great! Do you prefer the classic ships or the newer ones? 

And yes it's both our first ABD! But we have been to WDW on many a trip and have been wanting to travel ABD for a looongg time so we are really looking forward to this!


----------



## Faithhopelove972

SingingMom said:


> Best to have a few Euros for  "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards
> 
> Hit send too soon!
> 
> As I as saying.....   A few euros are good to have - most places take cc but a few little shops in Waldeck or Alsfeld might not.   DD bought a dirndl in Munich ABD the shop did not take cc.  The vending machine at the Lufthunsa gate (past security) only took Euros. Lol.
> 
> You can always give any extra currency to the guides with their gratuity.   We did that on both our ABD trips.



All good to know!! Did you also have to buy an electric converter plug thing a ma jig? Wasn't sure if I should get one... Thanks Singing Mom!


----------



## sayhello

Faithhopelove972 said:


> All good to know!! Did you also have to buy an electric converter plug thing a ma jig? Wasn't sure if I should get one... Thanks Singing Mom!


You will definitely need, at the least, an adapter for your plugs.  

Something like this:






http://www.amazon.com/Generic-EU-6PK-American-European-Adapter/dp/B0036VJ1OQ/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1406475544&sr=1-6&keywords=plug+adapter+usa+to+europe

Most smart phones and tablets, etc, are dual-voltage (110 - 240v) so you don't need a converter for those, just an adaptor, since our plugs physically won't fit in their plugs.  Some things, like some flat irons, older electronics, aren't dual-voltage, and would require a converter (which normally come with adapters).  Some things (like hair dryers) still don't work well even with converters (I know folks who have blown out either the hair dryer or the electric circuit using them in Europe, even *with* a converter.)

What I've done is buy a universal power strip.  That way, all you need is one adaptor, and you can still plug in 3 or four dual-voltage items.






http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Pow...&sr=1-6&keywords=universal+travel+power+strip

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

Faithhopelove972 said:


> All good to know!! Did you also have to buy an electric converter plug thing a ma jig? Wasn't sure if I should get one... Thanks Singing Mom!



Oh yes - you need adapters.  I got a cute set from Brookstone.   UK is different than other European counties, so it was nice to have the set, in a nice case.  DD20 brought it with her on her semester abroad.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tcconway

My DW just bought a 110-220v travel hair dryer and curling iron to take on the trip. Far better to use these than a US standard 110v+power converter.

I'm also bringing a very similar power strip to what sayhello suggested. Hotel rooms NEVER have enough free outlets...especially in Europe. 

Finally I'm bringing a 5-port USB power supply to keep all the iPads/phones charged. Take a search on Amazon for Anker 40W USB Charger (since I can't post URLs on these boards.)


----------



## carpenta

Just a thought about electric in Europe. Some of the hotels are older and the wiring may be such. In Rothenberg  the hotel is quite  old and I would be careful not to overload the circuit(s). We loved the trip also.


----------



## Faithhopelove972

Awesome thanks!!! Soo excited!!!


----------



## paddles

We just got back from the Germany trip (Aug 8-16) and had a wonderful time.  The itinerary is great, and I loved all the places we visited (Heidelberg, Waldeck, Rothenburg, and Munich) and all the Disney "magic" touches.  The weather also cooperated with us without too much rain.

Our guides, Alica and Nadine, were FABULOUS and made the trip very special. They provided a lot of interesting insight and perspective on German history and culture, and were highly engaged with kids and adults alike.  My kids weren't able to eat chocolate in Germany since they have nut allergies (hazelnuts are in EVERYTHING there), so the guides were so sweet and always brought gummi bears and other treats that my kids could have.

We did 2 pre-days in Munich and 2 days in Berlin, and really covered a lot of ground with private tour guides and also booking a few off the beaten path tours. I highly recommend Berlin - its a very eclectic and interesting city and we really enjoyed our time there as well.

Anyway, back to work and reality. I already miss the big pretzels and liters of beer 

I can't wait to start planning my next trip to the Baltics next summer!


----------



## tiggersam00

paddles said:


> We just got back from the Germany trip (Aug 8-16) and had a wonderful time.  The itinerary is great, and I loved all the places we visited (Heidelberg, Waldeck, Rothenburg, and Munich) and all the Disney "magic" touches.  The weather also cooperated with us without too much rain.
> 
> Our guides, Alica and Nadine, were FABULOUS and made the trip very special. They provided a lot of interesting insight and perspective on German history and culture, and were highly engaged with kids and adults alike.  My kids weren't able to eat chocolate in Germany since they have nut allergies (hazelnuts are in EVERYTHING there), so the guides were so sweet and always brought gummi bears and other treats that my kids could have.
> 
> We did 2 pre-days in Munich and 2 days in Berlin, and really covered a lot of ground with private tour guides and also booking a few off the beaten path tours. I highly recommend Berlin - its a very eclectic and interesting city and we really enjoyed our time there as well.
> 
> Anyway, back to work and reality. I already miss the big pretzels and liters of beer
> 
> I can't wait to start planning my next trip to the Baltics next summer!



Was it you and your family my husband and I sat with in Munich at the Hofbrahaus?  I saw the pre days you mentioned and that was when we were there...


----------



## paddles

haha!  Yes it was!!  

that's pretty amazing and random that we'd be seated next to each other in the huge Hofbrauhaus on that Thurs night.

The trip was amazing and we've enjoyed looking at our pictures.  

Hope you enjoyed the rest of your trip.


----------



## tiggersam00

paddles said:


> haha!  Yes it was!!
> 
> that's pretty amazing and random that we'd be seated next to each other in the huge Hofbrauhaus on that Thurs night.
> 
> The trip was amazing and we've enjoyed looking at our pictures.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the rest of your trip.



Such a random coincidence! 

We had a great trip too, our pictures from ABD came online about 5 days after our trip which was great.  I have been missing my "mas" beers and endless amounts of pork and potatoes everyday 

How did your kids like the Germany trip compared with the others you have been on?


----------



## paddles

My kids have enjoyed all the trips we've been on, but I think Germany and Italy are their favorites so far.


----------



## WonderinAland

So excited! We just booked for next summer (July 17-25).
Thinking about flying in a day early so we can adjust a little. Would love to add more time in Munich after, but we need to get back to reality/work. 
Enjoying reading the comments here!


----------



## sayhello

WonderinAland said:


> So excited! We just booked for next summer (July 17-25).
> Thinking about flying in a day early so we can adjust a little. Would love to add more time in Munich after, but we need to get back to reality/work.
> Enjoying reading the comments here!


I definitely recommend going in at least a day early for *any* European trip.  Jet lag can really be a problem, and you don't want to poop out in the middle of the Welcome dinner, or half way through the next day!  And then you have a buffer if there are flight issues!

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

Ahh.... We loved this trip!!  Still keep in touch with some of our travel mates!
My only wish was that we had more time in Munich!  Must return! 

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## White Rose

Anyone have the info on what is different with the adults only trip? We are thinking of booking something for 2016 and I want to know what the changes are...thanks!


----------



## ChillyB69

Just wanted to say hello to anyone who will be on the June 19th - 27th Adventure.  We will be traveling with 4 of us.  Wife, Grandmom, Daughter (age 10) and myself.


----------



## sayhello

ChillyB69 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to anyone who will be on the June 19th - 27th Adventure.  We will be traveling with 4 of us.  Wife, Grandmom, Daughter (age 10) and myself.


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post of this thread.  So far, we don't have an other DISers listed for your departure, but there's still time!

Sayhello


----------



## PhotoJen143

Hi!!
I want to go on the Germany May 29th tour- adults only but I'm unsure what I should do since I'm single and would be going alone. Would I get a roommate or would I have to find myself one?? 

Anyone interested in going? I'd love to spend time there. My dog recently died and I don't want to be in the house for too long anymore.


----------



## sayhello

PhotoJen143 said:


> Hi!!
> I want to go on the Germany May 29th tour- adults only but I'm unsure what I should do since I'm single and would be going alone. Would I get a roommate or would I have to find myself one??
> 
> Anyone interested in going? I'd love to spend time there. My dog recently died and I don't want to be in the house for too long anymore.


So sorry to hear about your dog.  I can totally understand wanting to get out of your house.

ABD will not provide you with a roommate or do any sort of matching.  If you want one, you'd need to find one for yourself.  You might try starting a new thread here, asking if anyone is interested in rooming with you.  Someone might notice that who wouldn't see it here on this thread.  

I travel solo, and just pay the single supplement.  But that's not cheap, so I can totally understand not choosing to do that.  A lot of singles do travel with roommates.

Good luck!  

Sayhello


----------



## ChillyB69

Thank you for adding us to the Roll Call.


----------



## sayhello

ChillyB69 said:


> Thank you for adding us to the Roll Call.


My Pleasure  

Sayhello


----------



## PhotoJen143

Ok looks like I'm going on the Germany trip June 19th- 27th!!


----------



## sayhello

PhotoJen143 said:


> Ok looks like I'm going on the Germany trip June 19th- 27th!!


Did you find a roommate?  

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.  Looks like you're on the same departure as ChillyB69 & family.   

Sayhello


----------



## PhotoJen143

sayhello said:


> Did you find a roommate?
> 
> I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.  Looks like you're on the same departure as ChillyB69 & family.
> 
> Sayhello


Nope I didn't  it's still a few more days until I book for sure so theres still time to find one I guess... But made posts on solo travels and no one


----------



## sayhello

PhotoJen143 said:


> Nope I didn't  it's still a few more days until I book for sure so theres still time to find one I guess... But made posts on solo travels and no one


Fingers crossed for you.  I know it's more expensive, but you'll still totally enjoy yourself if you end up going solo!  The Guides are *so* good at making everyone on the tour feel like family.  ABD is a great way to travel solo.

Sayhello


----------



## monkeyknuckler

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Germany with ABD.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Germany Once Upon a Fairytale ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Germany ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current:
> 
> Jun 19 - 27, 2015
> - ChillyB69, wife, grandmom & daughter (10)
> - PhotoJen143
> 
> Jul 10 - 18, 2015 - Ron Nelson, wife (Donna), twin boys (10), daughter (14) and his parents.
> Jul 17 - 25, 2015 - WonderinAland, DH, two boys (13 & 11), & daughter (7)
> 
> Previous:
> 
> Aug 17 - 25, 2012 - Stitch#1 & DW & DS
> June 14 - 22, 2013 - father (richflour) & daughter (8)
> June 21 - 29, 2013 - JacksGirlz & DD (15)
> June 30 - July 8, 2013 - Stephanie (Love to Cruise DCL), DH Mike & DS Julian (11)
> July 5 -13, 2013 - akheila & family
> July 14 - 22, 2013 - SingingMom, DH & DD (almost 20)
> Sep 15 - 23, 2013 - CastleLover
> Sep 20 - 28, 2013 - DIS Exclusive trip
> Jul 25 - Aug 2, 2014
> - Branchall Fam, DH & DD (8)
> - rchrls, ??, DD (10), DD (6), MIL & Mom
> 
> Aug 1 - 9, 2014 - tiggersam00 & DH
> Aug 8 - 16, 2014 - paddles, DH, son (11) & daughter (9)
> Aug 15 - 23, 2014
> - Faithhopelove972 & friend
> - tcconway, DW & DD
> 
> Sep 19 - 27, 2014
> - rrali33tt & DH
> - Berrien Bell & DH


Hello. Please add Monkeyknuckler (Bob), Lisa and Lily(9) to Jul 17-25 Germany Roll call.


----------



## sayhello

monkeyknuckler said:


> Hello. Please add Monkeyknuckler (Bob), Lisa and Lily(9) to Jul 17-25 Germany Roll call.


Done!  Looks like you're on the same departure as WonderinAland!

Sayhello


----------



## skc76

We will be on the July 10-18 trip. Ryan, Stephanie, Alexis (11)


----------



## sayhello

skc76 said:


> We will be on the July 10-18 trip. Ryan, Stephanie, Alexis (11)


I've added you to the Roll Call on the first page of this Thread.  I assumed skc76 was Stephanie?

Sayhello


----------



## aggiemomx3

sayhello said:


> I've added you to the Roll Call on the first page of this Thread.  I assumed skc76 was Stephanie?
> 
> Sayhello


Please add myself and my 2 adult daughters to the roll call for June 10th-18th 2016


----------



## sayhello

aggiemomx3 said:


> Please add myself and my 2 adult daughters to the roll call for June 10th-18th 2016


Done!  

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

My DS and I will be on the July 29-Aug 6 trip.  We're ready to get our pretzel making on!  Kevin, Gavin(11)


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> My DS and I will be on the July 29-Aug 6 trip.  We're ready to get our pretzel making on!  Kevin, Gavin(11)


Congrats on making a decision!    I've added you to the Roll Call!  

Sayhello


----------



## ronaldnelson

skc76 said:


> We will be on the July 10-18 trip. Ryan, Stephanie, Alexis (11)


Hi SKC76, my name is Ron Nelson, so glad to hear someone else will be on the same trip as we are going on.  there will be myself, Donna, Shelby (15) and Bryson and Taylor (11 yr old twin boys).  have you done a Europe trip before?


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> Congrats on making a decision!    I've added you to the Roll Call!
> 
> Sayhello



It was between Germany and about 10 others.


----------



## pandw

Just booked for July 29 -Aug 6.  My husband and I (Peg & Walt) are traveling without children (we're retired). We will be doing this Adventure following the new ABD Danube River Cruise the week before.  Seems like such a long time to wait.  Are there any other couples without children going?


----------



## Cousin Orville

pandw said:


> Just booked for July 29 -Aug 6.  My husband and I (Peg & Walt) are traveling without children (we're retired). We will be doing this Adventure following the new ABD Danube River Cruise the week before.  Seems like such a long time to wait.  Are there any other couples without children going?



We'll be on the same trip!  That's awesome you're doing a B2B ABD.  My Dream   I'll be excited to hear what you think of the River Cruise.


----------



## pandw

Cousin Orville said:


> We'll be on the same trip!  That's awesome you're doing a B2B ABD.  My Dream   I'll be excited to hear what you think of the River Cruise.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## pandw

Sorry, I accidentally deleted my reply above. So, Hello, Cousin Orville.  Counting the River Cruise, this will be our 4th ABD.  They do a wonderful job so we have high expectations.  The previous ABDs were Adults Only.  But we like being around kids so it should be fun.


----------



## sayhello

pandw said:


> Sorry, I accidentally deleted my reply above. So, Hello, Cousin Orville.  Counting the River Cruise, this will be our 4th ABD.  They do a wonderful job so we have high expectations.  The previous ABDs were Adults Only.  But we like being around kids so it should be fun.


I've added you to the Roll Call.  I've always wanted to do a back-to-back!

Sayhello


----------



## skc76

ronaldnelson said:


> Hi SKC76, my name is Ron Nelson, so glad to hear someone else will be on the same trip as we are going on.  there will be myself, Donna, Shelby (15) and Bryson and Taylor (11 yr old twin boys).  have you done a Europe trip before?


This will be our second trip. We did ABD to Italy a few years ago.


----------



## ronaldnelson

how is the plane ride over to europe?  we are leaving from calgary alberta, see you in a month ha ha


----------



## skc76

ronaldnelson said:


> how is the plane ride over to europe?  we are leaving from calgary alberta, see you in a month ha ha


It is long and uncomfortable. Our daughter was seven at the time and she did alright.  The time change was the hardest for us. We made the mistake of sleeping after we arrived and had a hard time getting on the right sleep schedule for a little while.


----------



## ronaldnelson

skc76 said:


> It is long and uncomfortable. Our daughter was seven at the time and she did alright.  The time change was the hardest for us. We made the mistake of sleeping after we arrived and had a hard time getting on the right sleep schedule for a little while.


We leave at 10:30pm our time and arrive in Berlin 6pm their time ( we are spending 10days before ABD) just trying to figure out how not to sleep on the plane over as we arrive when it night time but 11am at home, good info thank you.  I asked ABD about kids and their are 5-6 eleven-thirteen year olds and 3 teenagers so kids should be preoccupied with other kids to play with


----------



## CCThomas

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Germany with ABD.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Germany Once Upon a Fairytale ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Germany ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current:
> 
> Jun 19 - 27, 2015
> - ChillyB69, wife, grandmom & daughter (10)
> - PhotoJen143
> 
> Jul 3 - 11, 2015 -  Jim & Cindy
> Jul 10 - 18, 2015
> - Ron Nelson, wife (Donna), twin boys (10), daughter (14) and his parents.
> - skc76 (Stephanie), Ryan & Alexis (11)
> 
> Jul 17 - 25, 2015
> - WonderinAland, DH, two boys (13 & 11), & daughter (7)
> - Monkeyknuckler (Bob), Lisa & Lily (9)
> 
> 
> Jun 10 - 18, 2016 - aggiemomx3 & 2 adult daughters
> Jul 29 - Aug 6, 2016
> - Cousin Orville (Kevin) & DS (Gavin, 11)
> - pandw (Peg) & husband (Walt)
> 
> Previous:
> 
> Aug 17 - 25, 2012 - Stitch#1 & DW & DS
> June 14 - 22, 2013 - father (richflour) & daughter (8)
> June 21 - 29, 2013 - JacksGirlz & DD (15)
> June 30 - July 8, 2013 - Stephanie (Love to Cruise DCL), DH Mike & DS Julian (11)
> July 5 -13, 2013 - akheila & family
> July 14 - 22, 2013 - SingingMom, DH & DD (almost 20)
> Sep 15 - 23, 2013 - CastleLover
> Sep 20 - 28, 2013 - DIS Exclusive trip
> Jul 25 - Aug 2, 2014
> - Branchall Fam, DH & DD (8)
> - rchrls, ??, DD (10), DD (6), MIL & Mom
> 
> Aug 1 - 9, 2014 - tiggersam00 & DH
> Aug 8 - 16, 2014 - paddles, DH, son (11) & daughter (9)
> Aug 15 - 23, 2014
> - Faithhopelove972 & friend
> - tcconway, DW & DD
> 
> Sep 19 - 27, 2014
> - rrali33tt & DH
> - Berrien Bell & DH


----------



## ronaldnelson

4 more days and we are off to Germany, 13 days until we meet up with ABD in Heidelberg.  Going to be a blast


----------



## Woodview

To ronaldnelson,

 We are here 6 days now .. Stayed on The  Bodensee  area after flying into  Munich.

If you are hiring a car and  driving into  Austria   you will need  a " Vignet " ( A motor tax sticker ) cost  € 8  for a week

 Remember    Book    Half Board   for hotels     .. this is   Dinner  ( Special  Menu ) Bed & Breakfast .

Tipping   is  not  asked for .. that is another story   ... best left alone.


----------



## ronaldnelson

are you doing ABD as well Woodview? what is the weather like? keep me posted, we leave Wednesday for Berlin


----------



## ronaldnelson

All I can say is anyone doing the Germany trip, shorts and tank tops it has been +34 for the last 3 days


----------



## WonderinAland

Can't believe we will be on our plane in a week! I haven't been on here much since they dropped the app, but now that we're so close...

Good to see another family on our trip. Looking forward to meeting you all Moneyknuckler!

A little worried about the heat, but it's what we're used to in SC. I was just hoping it would be cooler!

Squee! Must pack!


----------



## Rapunzellover

Just signed up for July 15th. Doing Germany and Spain back to back. Saves a lot of airfare money.


----------



## White Rose

We are thinking of doing the last trip of the season next year (sept 23 to October 1) but we have not booked it yet.


----------

